# Any W to BHM stories?



## The Educator (Aug 1, 2011)

There are a few about a thin man becoming BBW, but are there any about a thin woman becoming a BHM?


----------



## VVET (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting Surprised I've never thought of that approach. I'll have to try a brief story. Maybe I can do it over my vacation.


----------



## bopking (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmmmm ... I also would love to see a story along these lines. I do so love the reverse - M to BBW - so I can't help but think F to BHM would be equally sexy! Two of my very favorite obsessions - weight gain and gender transformation ... how VERY lovely!


----------



## bopking (Sep 25, 2011)

No takers? Shame ... 

I have tried a couple of times to write something like this, but alas, lack the necessary skills ... Still, I'm hopeful some charitable and creative (oh, and kinky) soul will give this a shot ...


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd like to see a story in which an average-sized lady hooks up with an SSBHM and slowly becomes a BBW or SSBBW, herself.:smitten:


----------



## skinnie minnie (Dec 15, 2011)

I really wish I could help you out. I've never seen any. I'm still trying to find time to finish MY one and only story.


----------



## The Educator (Dec 20, 2011)

Still no one? There must be someone out there with the necessary awesomeness to write such a story


----------



## Lovethefat (Jun 30, 2012)

Does this count? http://fictionmania.tv/stories/readtextstory.html?storyID=13365824174750674

It is a rare thing ideed!


----------



## Coop (Jul 2, 2012)

imfree said:


> I'd like to see a story in which an average-sized lady hooks up with an SSBHM and slowly becomes a BBW or SSBBW, herself.:smitten:




The closest thing I can think of is Man, Woman, Buffet by Wilson Barbers.


----------



## growinluvhandles (Jul 10, 2012)

I am intrigued by this idea myself -- the notion of changing not only one's weight but one's gender.

I have actually talked with women who experience this fantasy. Part of this fantasy has to do not only with becoming a man but becoming hyper-masculine -- hairier (with facial and chest hair), more muscular through the chest and arms even (thought with a large hard potbelly).

Of course, some women simply fantasize about being men -- "penis envy" and all that you know.

So why wouldn't there be quite a few who fantasize about becoming big fat handsome men?

I think the power shift in such a story could be amazing -- with "big in size" meaning "more powerful" and more sexually charged, just as many big men are powerful and lustful. And many women (as well as gay men) certainly find part of the appeal of having a bigger partner in that power, the kind of power when someone wraps his big arms around you and protects you.

This seems like such a great idea for a story. I am surprised no one has tried it yet. I am going to do this story myself at some point. It just seems too good of an idea to not do so.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 16, 2012)

Coop said:


> The closest thing I can think of is Man, Woman, Buffet by Wilson Barbers.



"Man, Woman Buffet," of course, can be found here.


----------



## The Educator (May 6, 2015)

Still nothing?


----------

